# BSNL



## harmads (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi
I have just got my BSNL broadband connection upgraded to HOME UL750. Can somebody tell me what is the specified speed of this connection.

Thanks


----------



## nishantv2003 (Aug 3, 2009)

256kbps...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 3, 2009)

32KBps download speed.


----------



## harmads (Aug 4, 2009)

nishantv2003 said:


> 256kbps...





Rockstar11 said:


> 32KBps download speed.



Thanks for your inputs..kindly explain the two different specs.. 
Also earlier my plan was HOME 500 but after this upgrade I find my speed has gone down. Is there a reason or its just coincidental ?

Best regards


----------



## awww (Aug 4, 2009)

home 500's speed varies from 256 kbps to 2 mbps
in ul 750 plan you will only get the maximum of 256 kbps


----------



## harmads (Aug 5, 2009)

awww said:


> home 500's speed varies from 256 kbps to 2 mbps
> in ul 750 plan you will only get the maximum of 256 kbps



That means in actual my net speed comes down inspite of paying more...
Thanks for your input


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 5, 2009)

harmads said:


> That means in actual my net speed comes down inspite of paying more...
> Thanks for your input



Home500 is a limited plan(with night unlimited)

UL750 is an unlimited plan.


----------



## cluby (Aug 7, 2009)

dont think bcoz 750>500 so u will get more speeds
ul750=32KBps download speed
h500=256KBps download speed

choose whats ur need is


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2009)

UL750 UL = 256kbps speed

256kbps = 256 kilobits per second....

But when you download files from the internet on your computer, the speed shown is in *kilobytes* instead of kilobits.

1 byte = 8 bits.

So, 256kilobits = 256/8 kilobytes = 32 kilobytes.

So, your speed will be *32 kilobytes per second.*


----------

